# QSI system in Dash 9



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Afternoon, All - I just took almost four minutes to install the QSI sound system in one of my five Aristocraft Dash 9 locos. In fact, it took longer to take out the screws than it did to complete the installation. 
Since right now I 
a. have no track outside - it's all been taken up as I'm about to replace it. 
b. have no TE [it's on its way back to Navin to get it fixed] 
c. have no means of energising the thing except by a teeny 14V/1.4A L*B switch tower controller... 
so the whole thing seems to be doomed from the start. 
However, I DO have the aforementioned controller and power unit, and also the excellent Quantum Engineer DC controller... 
Switch to up, little red light comes on, and VOILA!!!!!! 
SOUND! Enormous SOUND! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif" border=0> x 10 
Am I ever impressed." border=0> 
Not only by the aristocratic Aristocraft Dash 9, that seems to run on far less than 1A, but also the QSI sound system and the 28 button DC controller. 
Kudos to all the makers for making it so easy that even a lunkhead like me can get it working successfully first time out." border=0> 
No excuse now for not having sound in your big dismals....as for me, I still have fifteen that need sound..." border=0> 
Graders to all 
tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Join the club TAC. I'm very happy with mine. Now, I need the USAT plug and play one, and the lighting board add-on. 

It's coming. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Greg: Do you expect USAT to come out with any Locos that will have a plug and play socket, any time in the near future. I can see QSI building a high amp decoder, but USAT getting to that point may be some time.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike, I think Greg was referring to the Quantum Magnum which is the Quantum Aristo decoder and sound board in a socket for custom installations in USA Trains and other non Plug and Play locomotives. 










USA Trains offers the installation of Phoenix Sound in their locomotives. Unfortunately this would not include the DCC decoder that QSI includes.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Paul you may be correct. I look at the term Plug and Play to mean just that. I sure would like to see USAT to get to that point. They sure need some improvement in the DCC world.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg was refering to, as said a plug and play for the USA. As stated it will be here soon. Not a Quantum Magum. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul the USAT plug and play will replace the original board in the loco completely. Unplug the lights, pickup, and motor connectors, unscrew the board, screw in the new board and reconnect the connectors. 

I have 5 prototype boards here at my place. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

That would be sweet. When will they hit the street, or Tony's.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Greg or RJ, 
Has Tony raised the amp ratings on the new boards to handle the more amp hungry locos/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gifi also bought 8 boards late last year and only install 2 so far, they still have a hesatation when starting but not a momentum problem have they fix the software for that yet. and can i send my boards back for upgrading? and what exatly will the super caps do for me if i run only dc power.... 
Nick


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Super cap is for the Aristo TE. Apparently when you reverse dirrection the TE shuts all the power off to the loco so the sound shuts off. The capacitor supplies electricty to the sound board for 20 seconds or so so the loco continues to make sound while you change directions. or so i am told, I don't have a TE.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the new USAT boards have the oomph to handle more amps. It is a whole new board that fits right where the existing board goes. The hesitation you see on aristo locos is most likely an older firmware version, all my units have the latest firmware and no hesitation. 

Regards, Greg


----------

